# Looking for a women's compound bow for hunting



## linaya (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm new to archery and trying to decide what kind of bow I want! I hope to build my way up to hunting eventually, for small game and deer. What would be a good beginners hunter bow that's not over the top expensive? I'm looking at a price range of under $600 dollars. I have a draw length of 25", and can currently pull back 40lbs, but would like to have a bow that potentially goes up to 60lbs as I keep on shooting. Any advice would be great!


----------



## stickswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you shot any yet? 

I'd recommend the Carbon Rose. (Personal favorite)


----------



## stickswife (Sep 25, 2013)

But it will be a little over $600, loaded.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Diamond infinite edge is a great adjustable bow. Shoots pretty good, you could get quality accessories then when you are able to pull more you canget a bow in that weight and transfer your accessories.
I shoot with a gal that just about always wins with her old school diamond edge bow.

I am sure there are other options out there that are adjustable too, but I haven't shot them. We have an infinite edge for a back up bow for my husband and myself ( it would work for 70 # at 30 inches for him or 50 # at 25 inches for me)or when we have people interested in shooting come over we can set it up for them to see if they like archery.
Just one opinion- have fun!
Susie


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Go shopping! Go to as many shops as you can tell them your budget and shoot as many as you can. The bow will pick you. Welcome to archery!


----------



## LCarter (Jan 6, 2015)

My husband took me to get fitted up for my first bow last year and I ended up with the Hoyt Ignite. I tried a few other bows but this one was the most comfortable. It's very adjustable. Came with a quick-detach quiver, sight, and whisker biscuit arrow rest for well under $600. Check out your local store though for a price. 

Check out the specifications on it! 

http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/ignite


----------



## LCarter (Jan 6, 2015)

Just confirmed...the price we got it for was $350 total. Can't beat that for a Hoyt bow. 

Best wishes in finding the perfect fit for you!


----------



## krisy10208 (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree that getting suggestions are great but you must try them out. Every bow has a different feel to each person. My hunting bow is the Hoyt Charger. It has a 10 pound weight rage though. This said, I got my mom a Hoyt charger for her hunting bow and she still likes her diamond infinite edge the best. The charger spoke to me so much that even after I sold my original charger and then bought a higher priced Mathews jewel, I ended selling the jewel and buying another charger. Please try out different bows and remember that when you find the bow that fits you, you can always colorize to suit you. Don't feel that you have to get a certain bow related to wanting a certain color. My hunting charger is camo with purple and blue color accents. I made it my own by doing this. Enjoy the search.


----------



## krisy10208 (Sep 29, 2013)

10 pound rage meaning 30-40, 40-50, 50-60, 60-70.


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

Check out the Martin Krypyon, only $299 I think. 17 to 30 draw and 50 or 70 limbs

http://www.martinarchery.com/bows/krypton/


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

try out as many bows as you can that fit you and get what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

My wife loves her Carbon Rose. She shot the Hoyt Charger, Infinite edge and a bunch of others and liked the Bowtech the best. But everyone is different and you need to shot them all and buy one that fits you, not just your budget.


----------



## Hoytgirl82 (Jan 30, 2015)

linaya said:


> I'm new to archery and trying to decide what kind of bow I want! I hope to build my way up to hunting eventually, for small game and deer. What would be a good beginners hunter bow that's not over the top expensive? I'm looking at a price range of under $600 dollars. I have a draw length of 25", and can currently pull back 40lbs, but would like to have a bow that potentially goes up to 60lbs as I keep on shooting. Any advice would be great!


I'm also new with hunting and plan to shoot small game. I ended up choosing the Hoyt Ignite because it's so adjustable and I have a small frame and a 23" draw length. I also tried the Mathews Mission Craze and I was able to shoot that easily too but Ignite just felt better for me in the end. So far I'm very happy with my decision. Good Luck!


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

Infinite Edge or Carbon Rose definitely worth a try.


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

My wife shoots the Hoyt Ignite and shoots it quite well as a matter of fact. It is easily adjustable in both draw length and poundage up to 60 pounds. She started at 30 pounds and is slowly working her way up to 50. Shooting 45 right now and she has only been shooting for a short time. We like to play tic tac toe on our target and she beats me quite often and I have been shooting for years.

gt


----------



## Dramer77 (Aug 2, 2012)

check out the eva shockey edition from bowtech, my wife really liked it but ended up getting a Elite spirit


----------



## PANDEMIC (Feb 11, 2014)

this is my wife's Bear Apprentice 3 she is 5' 0" 100# wet the bear loaded with accessories is light enough for her to shoot. i have a pink and black string and cables coming soon. She loves it 
http://www.beararchery.com/bows/compound/apprentice-iii
I shoot a 2011 hoyt carbon element for target and hunting i just picked up a diamond Infinite Edge for bow fishing now a bad bow


Wife's Bear



My Hoyt


My Deer Lol


----------



## nasp (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a mission craze that is very adjustable. It is now my back up bow but I love the fact my god daughter that is 10 can shoot it or it can be shot by her father too.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to agree with so many others, you really have to shoot as many bows as you can and the bow will pick you. I know it's not easy for us Ladies to try bows because a lot of shops carry so few set to DL and DW for us to try but getting the right bow for you will make all the difference. Good luck and welcome to the obsession!


----------



## Laura.Biancolin (Dec 1, 2014)

Im selling my 2014 PSE verge, I bought it for $650 RTS and selling it for $375 (I need the money to buy a left handed bow) its a RH 25 draw 40-50# Its a great bow i hunted with it a bit last fall, Send me a message if you are interested


----------



## Laura.Biancolin (Dec 1, 2014)

Dramer77 said:


> check out the eva shockey edition from bowtech, my wife really liked it but ended up getting a Elite spirit


Im stuck between the elite and the eva shockey, I ordered in an eva shockey 2 months ago to compare to the elite and it still has come in. It worth waiting to compare or should i just go with the elite?


----------

